# [SOLVED] Amavisd can't stop banned notification

## pigreco

Hi,

I did a lot of testing but I can not stop banned notification to the recipient address, like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BANNED CONTENTS ALERT 
> 
> Our content checker found 
> ...

 

The Amavisd version is 'amavisd-new-2.8.1 (20130628)'

this is my conf for banned notification:

```

$final_banned_destiny     = D_DISCARD;

# Tell amavis to notify recipients of banned file quarantine:

# Don't send notification to sender

$warnbannedsender = 0;

# Don't notification to recipient

##$warnbannedrecip = 0;

$warnbannedrecip  = undef;

```

any suggestion?

thanks in advance

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Sat Dec 03, 2016 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pigreco

hi,

I solve this trouble:

the problem was caused by policy recorder in mysql, that bypassing the configuration

regards,

Maurizio

----------

